
QuorraJS - impostervt
https://quorrajs.org/
======
afloatboat
Laravel seems to be a popular framework for inspiration. AdonisJS[1] has the
same idea and has been posted to HN a couple of times before.

I really like the simplicity of AdonisJS and QuorraJS, but I can't justify
investing in investing in a framework with such a small userbase versus
Express.

[1] [https://github.com/adonisjs/adonis-
framework](https://github.com/adonisjs/adonis-framework)

